# Amazon Flex app now offers offline maps



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Was poking around in the settings and discovered that the finally implemented offline maps, so at least now if you lose cell service up in the hills, at least you can still get around!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Saw it a couple of updates ago.


----------

